# IARU HF            2013

## RW2CW

-  ..  .      - --   .
   .    20-   7 -8 .     .

----------


## UA9AU

QRZ ,      IARU .     , !

----------


## RA0R

> , !


 , !
iaruhf@iaru.org

----------

